# Let's talk chainsaw chaps



## wistattman

I was at the local Stihl dealer today picking up parts and noticed they had a pair of Stihl chainsaw chaps on the shelf. I picked them up and was reading the size, etc when I saw the price tag. I had sticker shock because I had been looking on Labonville's website and knew what the price was of their competition wrap around chaps. The local dealer had $99 marked on the Stihl chaps.

So, I got on internet to read more about the chaps. Apparently you can get 7 or 9 layers of Engtex® in the Stihl's chaps and 6-Ply kevlar polyester blend in the Labonville's chap. Of course I have no clue as to which is better so I'm hoping maybe some of the members of AS would have some input on this.

If you were going to purchase a pair of chainsaw chaps, what would you buy or what did you buy?

Thanks
Gary


----------



## jburlingham

I am partial to the Labonville's but there are people on both sides of every debate with fair points, but for the money and the quality i don't think you'll go wrong with Labonville.


----------



## TreePointer

wistattman said:


> I was at the local Stihl dealer today picking up parts and noticed they had a pair of Stihl chainsaw chaps on the shelf. I picked them up and was reading the size, etc when I saw the price tag. I had sticker shock because I had been looking on Labonville's website and knew what the price was of their competition wrap around chaps. The local dealer had $99 marked on the Stihl chaps.
> 
> So, I got on internet to read more about the chaps. Apparently you can get 7 or 9 layers of Engtex® in the Stihl's chaps and 6-Ply kevlar polyester blend in the Labonville's chap. Of course I have no clue as to which is better so I'm hoping maybe some of the members of AS would have some input on this.
> 
> If you were going to purchase a pair of chainsaw chaps, what would you buy or what did you buy?
> 
> Thanks
> Gary



I own Labonville and Elvex full wrap models. I examined the Stihl chaps at the dealer and was unimpressed--too thin. Even though the thinner Stihl chaps may be cooler in warm weather, I'll lean toward better protection every time.


----------



## mercer_me

I have Labonville chaps and I love them. You should wach the video on the Labonville web site.


----------



## Dakotas Dad

I've got a few hours in these here and they seem fine. Go long, or longer. Until I try to cut my leg off, I honestly can't say how great they are.. but they have to be better then just the jeans I have been cutting in for years prior.


----------



## gilraine

I have the 9 ply stihl chaps, I think I paid 65 for them.. fit great and are nottoo hot.. I'm starting to think I have the only cheap stihl dealer here..


----------



## split4fun

I bought the stihl chaps for 60.00 four years ago.


----------



## AKKAMAAN

Stihl-Husqvarna-Jonsered are marketing on the European market aswell....
In general there are higher requirements on logging protection gear in Europe (Sweden) than in US
Lowest protection Euro class is 
Class 1 promise protection up to 20 m/s chain speed (could be higher)
Class 2 promise protection up to 24 m/s chain speed (could be higher)

These labonville chaps protects up to 14 ms (2750 ftpm) (could be higher)to meet the new standard *ASTM F-1897-2008*...read on this elvex pdf.......
http://www.elvex.com/2009-Chainsaw-chaps-vest.pdf

If Stihl protection gear that are marketed in US, are the same as in Europe....well then we know...but It could be so that they go "cheap" in US, where the requirements are lower....about that I cant tell....

I think you should surf around the net and check what standard S-H-J are tested for here in US...

The current standard in Europe is *EN 381-5:1999*

If you go to your local S-H-J dealer and check their protection pants....look for this tag...*EN 381-5:1999* together with the US tag *ASTM F-1897-2008*...

PerA
Forest Engineer and retired Swedish forestry teacher and logging trainer


----------



## dougandmel

I've been looking at chaps also. If you go to the Labonville website
http://www.labonville.com/videos/v2.htm 
and watch their video, it's pretty impressive. Their chaps prevented the chain from penetrating through the chaps. The "competitors" brands still had cut through. Most other chaps companies claim to MINIMIZE the injury due to cutting chaps with a moving chain. I don't know what other brands they tested, or if those met the ASTM specs, or were UL tested, so I can't say that the Stihl or Husky brand chaps won't protect you as well as the Labonville chaps. Based on reviews/opinions here, and from watching that video, I'm leaning heavily toward the Labonville chaps. They're slightly more expensive than ones I could buy locally, but I think it's worth the extra money to be protected. Now, If they would only have a sale...


----------



## Kunes

anyone know anything about the Pants that husky sells. i like those. too hot?input.


----------



## 371groundie

i got a pair from my local dealer, husqy branded. they are awesome. they have a space with no protection under the belt, right where your leg bends so that theres more freedom of motion there. and they have three straps around the shin and calf. awesome for moving through brush and snow becuase they dont get caught on anything. i think i paid less than $70 for them.


----------



## JAM

Kunes said:


> anyone know anything about the Pants that husky sells. i like those. too hot?input.



A set of Huskys saved my legs when a wide open saw ended up in my lap. I highly recomend them.


----------



## Kunes

JAM said:


> A set of Huskys saved my legs when a wide open saw ended up in my lap. I highly recomend them.



what about the Pants though. there were on huskys old website but i can't find them anymore. they were blue and they weren't like chaps they were well pants!.


----------



## captjack

I got a pair of stihl chaps (black) 65 bucks. They have to be decent for stihl to put their name on it. 

I would have bought the Labonville brand but the shipping is really high 

They seem ok to me - I hope I never get the chance to report on the subject !!


----------



## Boogieman142

I have the labonville extreme ones and use them for work. they are a little warm in the summer tho.


----------



## Raymond

:monkey: chaps


----------



## songofthewood

mercer_me said:


> I have Labonville chaps and I love them. You should wach the video on the Labonville web site.



:agree2:


----------



## blis

bibs, its the only way for real protection,...

http://ulkotuotteet.husqvarna.fi/node3002.aspx?nid=71063&pid=69489

like them, only downside is that theyre pretty hot in summer but in winter it doesnt really matter...


----------



## AKKAMAAN

blis said:


> bibs, its the only way for real protection,...
> 
> http://ulkotuotteet.husqvarna.fi/node3002.aspx?nid=71063&pid=69489
> 
> like them, only downside is that theyre pretty hot in summer but in winter it doesnt really matter...



You got it figured out...almost...that model is a T20, there is a new model now called T24.......24 m/s chain speed....se my previous post...


----------



## AKKAMAAN

As important as wearing chaps protection, it is to get a safety traing class about how to handle a chainsaw together with proper safety gear.....I know...I know...I'm stepping on many toes now...but it is so easy to learn bad and unsafe habits....do you have some??? To be a lifetime safe chain saw operator it is important to learn the good habits before you learn the shortcut and bad habits...that way you can calculate the risk taking shortcuts...

The most important is to never work alone, or at least have someone to check on you every once in a while (once an hour).....keep an online cellphone and emergency band aid in breast pocket of your safety colored (orange) logging jacket....

wear...

Safety approved hard hat with ear protection and eye protection....ear rpotection must be the type that are attached to the hard hat, that helps the hard hat to stay on your head...

Logging pants with 20m/s minimum protection...

Logging boots with steel toe and chain protection...

Logging gloves with some chain protection , right hand with 2-5 fingers plus thumb...

Also..

Keep chain sharp....

Make sure chain stops when idling the saw....(proboly the most common reason for chain cut injuries)

Make sure the kick back protection on your saw works properly....there are saws with kickback protection on both the front and the back handle....

Make sure the throttle trigger cant be activated just from "inside" the back handle...

If you walk or move with saw running, carry it in the front handle in your left hand (same left hand grip as when you operate)

Stay Safe out there!!


----------



## JAM

Kunes said:


> what about the Pants though. there were on huskys old website but i can't find them anymore. they were blue and they weren't like chaps they were well pants!.



The ones I hade then (This was quite a few years ago) were pants, What I have now are more like bibs. The bibs are lighter and much more comfortable to wear ( think fatigue) with the same or better protection due to the better tech. they have now. Any approved PPE is by far better than none.


----------



## johnzski

how much are a few stitches in your leg? I would bet a lot more than a hundred dollar set of chaps. I have the stihl chaps but have never tested them so I can't say how good they might work. A hundred bucks will seem cheap if you ever did "test" your chaps


----------



## gilraine

johnzski said:


> how much are a few stitches in your leg? I would bet a lot more than a hundred dollar set of chaps. I have the stihl chaps but have never tested them so I can't say how good they might work. A hundred bucks will seem cheap if you ever did "test" your chaps



er visit with x-rays, a really cute PA and a sick student, 3300 clams..


----------



## wistattman

johnzski said:


> how much are a few stitches in your leg? I would bet a lot more than a hundred dollar set of chaps. I have the stihl chaps but have never tested them so I can't say how good they might work. A hundred bucks will seem cheap if you ever did "test" your chaps




I'm not disputing the price of the chaps, I'm just trying to find out which is the better chainsaw chap to purchase. Protection is the most important issue here and if the $100 pair of chaps provides the most protection, I will purchase them.

I'm just confused, so there is no better place to ask for help than here. 

Thanks
Gary


----------



## spankrz

i wear stihl "wrap" chaps, which wrap around the back of your leg. i like them, they dont flop around and trip you, they are buckled securley around your shin, like jeans.


----------



## Northwind

I have only used Labonville full wrap so I can't comment on the others. They fit great if you follow the fitting instructions on their site and break in pretty quick. Two thumbs up for me!


----------



## mercer_me

Northwind said:


> I have only used Labonville full wrap so I can't comment on the others. They fit great if you follow the fitting instructions on their site and break in pretty quick. Two thumbs up for me!



:agree2:


----------



## Taxmantoo

wistattman said:


> Protection is the most important issue here and if the $100 pair of chaps provides the most protection, I will purchase them.



I suspect the best protection will be from the thick Stihl chaps or the 9 layer Labonville Competition chaps. Give me $200 and I'll tell you which one works the best. I'm glad I bought the Competition chaps when they were about $71 last year. ($79 in my size, and 10% off at the time) 

Despite being listed as 'special order only', I ordered orange (more Dolmar orange than Husky) in a common size and got immediate shipment. 
The green might look a bit better, but who cares what I look like in the woods? There's no benefit I can think of to not being highly visible out there.


----------



## zh farms

spankrz said:


> i wear stihl "wrap" chaps, which wrap around the back of your leg. i like them, they dont flop around and trip you, they are buckled securley around your shin, like jeans.



Same here. I am not about to 'test' them on purpose, but they are comfortable and provide coverage.

zh


----------



## zipper1081

Got a par of STIHL chaps yesterday for my birthday. I may try them out when using the weedeater also.


----------



## etc

AKKAMAAN said:


> As important as wearing chaps protection, it is to get a safety traing class about how to handle a chainsaw together with proper safety gear.....I know...I know...I'm stepping on many toes now...but it is so easy to learn bad and unsafe habits....do you have some??? To be a lifetime safe chain saw operator it is important to learn the good habits before you learn the shortcut and bad habits...that way you can calculate the risk taking shortcuts...
> 
> The most important is to never work alone, or at least have someone to check on you every once in a while (once an hour).....keep an online cellphone and emergency band aid in breast pocket of your safety colored (orange) logging jacket....
> 
> wear...
> 
> Safety approved hard hat with ear protection and eye protection....ear rpotection must be the type that are attached to the hard hat, that helps the hard hat to stay on your head...
> 
> Logging pants with 20m/s minimum protection...
> 
> Logging boots with steel toe and chain protection...
> 
> Logging gloves with some chain protection , right hand with 2-5 fingers plus thumb...
> 
> Also..
> 
> Keep chain sharp....
> 
> Make sure chain stops when idling the saw....(proboly the most common reason for chain cut injuries)
> 
> Make sure the kick back protection on your saw works properly....there are saws with kickback protection on both the front and the back handle....
> 
> Make sure the throttle trigger cant be activated just from "inside" the back handle...
> 
> If you walk or move with saw running, carry it in the front handle in your left hand (same left hand grip as when you operate)
> 
> Stay Safe out there!!



Good stuff... Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hoover

I wear the Husky full wrap chaps, those Labonvilles look really good too. The cost of $100 chaps are a heckuva cheaper than one visit to the ER!

I don't ever want to find out how well they work!

Does anybody have the summer pants chaps? What about protective coats? Anybody have those arm chaps?


----------



## gwiley

I wear the Forestry Supply chaps (green) and really like them - they are not full wrap but the straps keep them snug and out of the way. 

For gloves I had a really hard time finding a pair with anything more than kevlar on the back of the left hand. I finally found a pair that are completely made of kevlar - a little bulky but I know that if I slip or have some sort of accident my whole hand is safe.

For the top I wear an elvex chainsaw vest - it has kevlar in the shoulders but the rest is nylon. I figure this gets the most likely kickback scenario.

For boots I choose the Matterhorn 10" chainsaw boot - steel toe, kevlar tops but dang they cost real cabbage ($300 or so).


----------



## Log Hogger

*I have a pair of Husqvarna chaps*

they are ok but if I had to buy again I'd go for the Labonville. These Husqvarna chaps have stiff buckles that are hard to work with gloves on, and the cargo pocket opening stretches closed when the chaps are buckled on, making it useless. Criticisms aside, while I'm out working I forget they're even on, and they rock for going through brambles and poison ivy, which goes through my jeans if they are wet or damp.


----------



## Dok

I'm on my second pair of Labonville's. The first pair lasted two seasons and I replaced them after I spilled oil on them. They were pretty beat anyway. This time I bought the wrap arounds and they are much easier to wear in the brush. No more snagging, I love them.

Any name brand pair of chaps is better than no chaps. Get what you want.
Dok


----------



## WadePatton

I recently got the Labonville Competition Chaps. 

Really like having them, and they are warm. Probably wear shorts with them in 50+ weather.

And for the_ safety notes_ above...Yes, I work alone 99% of the time. I should check in with someone. And also a wise man takes *many less *risks when alone.

Also, I caught myself getting a little cocky with the chaps on whilst limbing on the near side of the trunk...so you gotta watch that too.

Be sure you get enough length. I'd like 2" longer, but the step (next size) is 4" and that probably adds a 1/2 pound to 'em.





echo chaps? like these? they look nice!


----------



## cornbread

Same here. I am not about to 'test' them on purpose, but they are comfortable and provide coverage.


----------



## Philbert

Kunes said:


> what about the Pants though. there were on huskys old website but i can't find them anymore. they were blue and they weren't like chaps they were well pants!.



The local Jonsered dealer was still selling the pants, but in green, for about $75. I have to assume that they are the same, or very similar.

Philbert


----------



## WadePatton

Diamond Gusset makes the "Defender" motorcycle jeans. 100% USA denim with kevlar panels added--for around a 100. 

Wonder if they'd make some with the stringy fibres we need? probably be bulky as all hell.

...


----------



## stevohut

gwiley said:


> I wear the Forestry Supply chaps (green) and really like them - they are not full wrap but the straps keep them snug and out of the way.
> 
> For gloves I had a really hard time finding a pair with anything more than kevlar on the back of the left hand. I finally found a pair that are completely made of kevlar - a little bulky but I know that if I slip or have some sort of accident my whole hand is safe.
> 
> For the top I wear an elvex chainsaw vest - it has kevlar in the shoulders but the rest is nylon. I figure this gets the most likely kickback scenario.
> 
> For boots I choose the Matterhorn 10" chainsaw boot - steel toe, kevlar tops but dang they cost real cabbage ($300 or so).



I'm not being a smartass but why is the lefthand in danger when cutting? I'm pretty green still.

steve


----------



## gwiley

stevohut said:


> I'm not being a smartass but why is the lefthand in danger when cutting? I'm pretty green still.
> 
> steve



I suspect that it is due to the fact that most folks are right handed and have already severed their right hand 

Injury statistics show the left hand experiences most of the injuries. The problem is rooted in folks not hooking their thumb under the bar and having their hand slip off the bar onto the running chain.


----------



## Ductape

I got my Competition Extreme chaps from Labonville the other day. Nothing wrong with my five-year-old chaps...... no mishaps with them, but figured it was time to get the best chaps out there (going by all the talk here on AS). I went to one of Labonville's retail stores to purchase them, and got good, friendly customer service there. Since they are made right near the store I had contemplated asking for a tour of where they are made, but wasn't sure how receptive Labonville would be to that. Thought it would be interesting to see them made. For anyone thinking about purchasing a set..... they claim to be having a 20% off sale on all American made goods through the month of July. I have to assume these woulld qualify for 20% off since they are made right here in New Hampshire. Anyway..... they look very well made. Hopefully I will never need to find out !!


----------



## TPatz

I got the stihl chaps last week and used them this past weekend. I like them but i have never had any other chaps to compare them with. I don't think ill ever fire up the saw without putting the chaps on again.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Stihlman441

I used to where chaps until one day the straps around the legs got entangle in some sticks and i fell over and broke my wrist.


----------



## MNGuns

Chaps are great, and after my incident I wear them religiously. Don't forget a good leather boot for what's below the chaps.


----------



## Philbert

stevohut said:


> I'm not being a smartass but why is the lefthand in danger when cutting?



In addition to gwiley's reply, earlier, there are probably times when some guys try to hold onto a branch, or reposition it, with their left hand while cutting it with the saw in their right hand. Just a guess.

I like to point out that saws have 2 handles, we have 2 hands, and that that is probably not a coincidence.

Philbert


----------



## michael j

I brought a pair of pants from Bailey's. A real pain to put on but I had the chance to test them. Stopped the saw immediately! Now I wear labonville full wraps.


----------



## c5rulz

Kunes said:


> anyone know anything about the Pants that husky sells. i like those. too hot?input.


 

I've got Husky pants and they are great. My dealer picked them up on closeout and sold for $25. I've got button suspenders on them. They are warm which is great in the winter, no so in the summer. For summer use I have Labonville full wrap.


FWIW, Stihlheads will pay much more for chaps/pants anything with STIHL printed on it.


----------



## farmer steve

c5rulz said:


> I've got Husky pants and they are great. My dealer picked them up on closeout and sold for $25. I've got button suspenders on them. They are warm which is great in the winter, no so in the summer. For summer use I have Labonville full wrap.
> 
> 
> FWIW, Stihlheads will pay much more for chaps/pants anything with STIHL printed on it.


 i have husky chaps. see saws in sig.


----------



## Wolfcsm

Found out just how important chaps are several years ago. Brought the saw out of a cut and for reasons I do not know I touched my left leg with the chain. Made a big mess of the chaps - did not make a mess of my knee. I have ECHO and LABONVILLE chaps and try to never run a saw without them. Especially important because I often work in remote places by myself. 

Hal


----------



## nomad_archer

Whatever chaps you go with get the full wrap variety. I have the Labonville fullwrap competition chaps and they are nice, stay put, they are a little hot in the summer but personally I dont care about a little extra heat. I take them off when I'm done cutting.


----------



## A.S.Woodchucker

Any chap is better than no chap, Like any other PPE I do not think any of it is ever that comfortable! we wear Stihl chaps at work and when I cut firewood, they are nice for protection but I like them so when I kneel down I don't get the knees of my pants nasty. Also read the instructions on the chaps. I have stated this before on AS that you need to wash them every so often, it keeps the fibers loose instead of them getting bunched up in one area!


----------



## ttyR2

Full wrap is the way to go. Much less likely to rotate around your legs after contact with a saw. I like the Labonville's I bought.


----------



## John R

I have the Stihl brand, I try to remember to ware them every time I cut.


----------



## zogger

I don't have chaps, I got the full pants. I figured, whut the heck, I am wearing pants anyway to go cut, why not then? Working out fine so far. Zip pockets plus a wedge pocket, works great.


----------



## benp

I like my Labonville's.


----------



## Sagetown

I ordered a pair of chaps not long after I dreamed I was felling a tree and cut my knee. I was in my 60's then, so, I've been cutting trees most of my life. Was in the woods with my saws, and gear, when that dream came back to me. I put everything down, went back home and got a pair of hunting chaps. That done, I was back in the woods, and noted the treetops suddenly swishing to and fro. The tree I cut didn't fall right, and hung up. I was tired trying to free it when I dropped the saw against my knee. Hunting chaps don't stop saw chains. I only got a good bleeder that healed up w/o stitches. Chainsaw Chaps are very rewarding.


----------



## Patrick62

$100 chaps
$1800 to get stitched up in ER
The video of you chopping your leg open? Priceless...

Wear the darn things.


----------



## Patrick62

Sagetown said:


> I ordered a pair of chaps not long after I dreamed I was felling a tree and cut my knee. I was in my 60's then, so, I've been cutting trees most of my life. Was in the woods with my saws, and gear, when that dream came back to me. I put everything down, went back home and got a pair of hunting chaps. That done, I was back in the woods, and noted the treetops suddenly swishing to and fro. The tree I cut didn't fall right, and hung up. I was tired trying to free it when I dropped the saw against my knee. Hunting chaps don't stop saw chains. I only got a good bleeder that healed up w/o stitches. Chainsaw Chaps are very rewarding.



Your premonitions. I have seen that. I was getting really bad vibes about one day of cutting. And the only saw left was the big one, I will be extra careful. It wasn't me.... I was getting vibes for one of my fella's He had a accident and gashed his foot (two tendons severed). Really pay attention to odd feelings like that. spooky how it works.


----------



## ft. churchill

It's an hour down a rough 4x4 road to the nearest town (no hospital) where I cut. The Labonville full wraps are worth their price in safety. You could bleed out before you get to town or the care flight comes.


----------



## Poindexter

Thanks for the reminders. I think I spent about $75 on my Husky chaps in 2007, haven't tested them but way cheaper than 1800-3300 for a trip to the ER.

I do like having them on for going through underbrush and keeping my Carharts clean when I am sawing.


----------



## mr.finn

I had the Husky pro forest pants a while back. I liked them until the waist band stretched and they wouldn't stay up. They can also get very warm, and once they are on they stay on unlike chaps. I bought the Husky chaps a few years ago and love them. I wear them every time I start a saw, even if only for a few minutes. I usually just keep them on while splitting too, they are a great all around protection for the legs. Next time I go to NH they have an outlet store, I will try on the Labonville's and see if they fir for my next pair. Bottom line is do not run a saw without them!!


----------



## srb08

I've got the Labonville 8 ply full wrap chaps. When I first got them, two years ago,I hated wearing them. They were hot and cumbersome. 
Now, I feel naked without them. 

A couple months ago, I was cutting and splitting with my BIL. I was bucking and my BIL was rolling the rounds to the splitter. I finished the last top cut on a log and stepped back to set the saw down and roll the log to finish the cuts. When I did, I tripped over a round that my BIL had rolled part way to the splitter and left there while going to get the pickaroon. I fell back over the round, tripping the chain brake and when I hit the ground, the bar slammed into my right leg, just above the knee. Even though the brake tripped, if it hadn't and I would have instinctively tightened my grip on the saw, without the chaps, a 20" bar on a 562 at WOT would have most likely gone half way through my leg, or worse.


----------



## nomad_archer

A.S.Woodchucker said:


> Any chap is better than no chap, Like any other PPE I do not think any of it is ever that comfortable! we wear Stihl chaps at work and when I cut firewood, they are nice for protection but I like them so when I kneel down I don't get the knees of my pants nasty. Also read the instructions on the chaps. I have stated this before on AS that you need to wash them every so often, it keeps the fibers loose instead of them getting bunched up in one area!



Actually that is incorrect or at least not clear enough information: Any kevlar saftey clothing should not be machine washed period because that will cause the kevlar fibers to bunch.

The important quote: "Do not bleach or machine wash or dry any brand "KEVLAR" or nylon saftey clothing. Kevlar brand clothing need to be hand washed with non bleach detergents!!!
http://www.labonville.com/Chap-Specifications-Care_ep_55.html


----------



## rossjonnes

Which is the best product among those listed in this site?
https://onlychainsaw.com/best-chainsaw-chap/


----------



## Philbert

nomad_archer said:


> Actually that is incorrect or at least not clear enough information: Any kevlar saftey clothing should not be machine washed period because that will cause the kevlar fibers to bunch.


People toss the word 'Kevlar' around like a generic material. It is, of course, a trademarked brand of aramid fiber (whatever that is) manufactured by DuPont.
http://www.dupont.com/products-and-services/fabrics-fibers-nonwovens/fibers/brands/kevlar.html

Not all chaps use Kevlar. Some use polyester blends. STIHL uses 'Avertic® Pro by Engtex®' (whatever that is).
http://avertic.com/

Key point I wanted to make is that STIHL recommends washing their chaps periodically to keep the protective fibers loose and fluffy, and to remove oils which can matt them down. They even recommend washing them when new, before their first use, to fluff them up after manufacturing, shipping, and storage. STIHL is the only major brand I know of that states their chaps can be machine washed and dried. Most others say '_hand wash and line dry_'. STIHL does not recommend bleach.

This does not mean that STIHL makes the best chaps, or are the best choice for you. However, working with volunteers, where we share PPE, and things get muddy and sweaty, etc., it is a real convenience to be able to throw a bunch of them into a commercial washer and dryer at a laundromat (no agitator) and hand out clean chaps. 

Read the label on your chaps, or check with the manufacturer to see what they recommend.

Cleaning the outside fabric is also important for making repairs that stick.
https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chaps-repair.324300/

Philbert


----------



## nomad_archer

Philbert said:


> People toss the word 'Kevlar' around like a generic material. It is, of course, a trademarked brand of aramid fiber (whatever that is) manufactured by DuPont.
> http://www.dupont.com/products-and-services/fabrics-fibers-nonwovens/fibers/brands/kevlar.html
> 
> Not all chaps use Kevlar. Some use polyester blends. STIHL uses 'Avertic® Pro by Engtex®' (whatever that is).
> http://avertic.com/
> 
> Key point I wanted to make is that STIHL recommends washing their chaps periodically to keep the protective fibers loose and fluffy, and to remove oils which can matt them down. They even recommend washing them when new, before their first use, to fluff them up after manufacturing, shipping, and storage. STIHL is the only major brand I know of that states their chaps can be machine washed and dried. Most others say '_hand wash and line dry_'. STIHL does not recommend bleach.
> 
> This does not mean that STIHL makes the best chaps, or are the best choice for you. However, working with volunteers, where we share PPE, and things get muddy and sweaty, etc., it is a real convenience to be able to throw a bunch of them into a commercial washer and dryer at a laundromat (no agitator) and hand out clean chaps.
> 
> Read the label on your chaps, or check with the manufacturer to see what they recommend.
> 
> Cleaning the outside fabric is also important for making repairs that stick.
> https://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/chaps-repair.324300/
> 
> Philbert



My post from 5 years ago got quoted. Talk about a thread resurrection. I'm sure my original post from 2014 was true at the time. Good to know that STIHL is making a machine washable chap. The best PPE is the ones that you wear and dont leave in the truck.


----------



## Jwilliams

Searched around online and noticed forestershop.com was only 1 hr away from me so stopped in there and they had stihl chainsaw pants for 65 a pair ( due to stihl changing colors) they had everything on sale. Seemed like a good deal pants are a bit warm but worth it


----------



## alleyyooper

I bought Husky pants from Medsens about 1998. I really likeed them (I got to fat to wear them after I retired and ate regular meals.) Today Madsens sells them for 129.00, I bought a pair of Husky chaps which can fit my fatness. 
I got them while on sale for $45.00 when the husky dealer was selling out.
I don't care for the buckle set up on them.

I saw a pair of Echo chaps a week or so ago. though about trying them out, think said Velcro fastners for the legs.

Why you should wear them.
http://www.madsens1.com/chaps.htm


 Al


----------

